# What do to?



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi all, 
I have a housemate and she has a white rabbit he's adorable and so fluffy. 
The thing is she does not care about him at all! 
I went out there yesterday and his water bottle was on the floor empty and no food. 
I picked up the bottle and filled it up and as soon as it went in his cage he slurped for a good five minutes , he must of been soooo thirsty!! 
Today i went out and i saw where she keeps his food and i got a few handfuls and put them in the cage and he chomped them all down like he had never seen food before!! 

She is not the easiest person to talk to.. eg. if i raise this issue about her treating her rabbit horribly she will tell me its not my problem and i should not of been out near her rabbit anyway! 

It's not that hard to ensure he has water and food if that's all she's going to do! he's so cute and should get cuddles but i wouldn't dare get him out in case she caught me. 

I don't know what to do,I know its not my fault he's like that but I feel so sorry for him and I don't want him to sit in his (TINY btw) cage and just fade away in pain because she isnt giving him any attention at all!! 

I honestly wonder how long he had gone without water and food! The basic necessities ! 

???


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Not giving a pet food and water is animal abuse. She needs the authorities after her


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

When an animal is in a cage, it is even more serious that you provide them with food and water. It's bad when people don't feed cats or dogs, but at least with them there is more likelihood of their finding _something_ to eat. With small animals in cages, they are totally dependent on humans, and if someone is not up for that responsibility, they should not have one.

Yeah yeah, not going to happen. Well, perhaps you ought to say something like, "I saw your rabbit was out of food and water, and I know you were busy so I filled it up for you. I hope you don't mind!" like you just did her a quick favour and the blame wasn't on her. Normally I would advocate telling her she needs to take care of her animal, but since she isn't easy to talk to, this should work well. You are not putting blame anywhere, and yet, it might tell her that she needs to be more vigilant to her pet's needs in future.

Anyways, you might try that perhaps.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you think she’s the type who would object to you taking him on or is she the type who sees him as a possession, as otherwise you could maybe talk to her about giving him to you if you have the time to look after him.

Failing that it may be easier to slowly damage the lock on the hutch, then one day when she’s out take him out and along to a shelter or someone you know will take care of him, and ideally find him a friend to live with, you could tell a shelter you found him running around in your garden. Just make sure the hutch isn’t able to hold another rabbit without a bit of work.

I do know that as much as she deserves to be reported to the authorities that it is often difficult, especially if you share a house. If you want to go this route take a log of the rabbits food and drink, ideally with photo evidence (with a date stamp on it), then you have evidence of neglect.


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

All you can really do is keep trying to talk to her about it. She needs to be told, and while no-one wants to be in that position, someone needs to be. If you go food shopping, you could always buy some extra carrots or something and tell her 'I bought too many, does your rabbit want some?' At least then he'll be getting something.
I wouldn't recommend just taking him out the hutch, as technically that's stealing, and she could report you for that; unless you do want to go the long way and get evidence of her neglecting him to explain why you did it.


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys its hard cos i feel so sad for thia rabbit hes gorgeous and was so relieved when he saw me. 

Im gonna ask her if she needs someone to feed him as i noticed the water was out and he was very hungry. If she says no i will keep an eye out everyday on him and ensure he has food and water and if not give him them (she doest have to know!!) 

Im gonna ask her if shes thought about giving it to someone if she keeps neglecting it!

If she refuses all this i might take things further cos no one deservea to be treated like that! Even a poor rabbit


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

georgiaae said:


> Thanks guys its hard cos i feel so sad for thia rabbit hes gorgeous and was so relieved when he saw me.
> 
> Im gonna ask her if she needs someone to feed him as i noticed the water was out and he was very hungry. If she says no i will keep an eye out everyday on him and ensure he has food and water and if not give him them (she doest have to know!!)
> 
> ...


Certainly not! I'm glad that you are looking out for him. Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

My daughter has a roommate with pet rats. 

They both live in College Housing. 

In living in College Housing, they're allowed to have pets.  

They can only have pets if each one agrees they want a pet in the room.  When/if they do get a pet, they're "required" to sign a "pet agreement". The rules for each pet is specified in this agreement. If either of them don't live up to the agreement they signed..... They are not allowed to keep the pet or they have to move and take the pet with them. 

Perhaps you and your housemate could have a similar agreement.  Each of you can set the rules that must be followed. Yes, you'd "both" have to sign an agreement for any and all pets. 

Then if the neglect of the rabbit continues.... You simply enforce the agreement. She would either take better care of her pet, move and take her pet with her, or rehome it. 


BTW My daughter's roommate..... She's rehoming her rats.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

In my experience, when someone is neglecting an animal it means they don't really want it or care about it but are just too **** lazy to do anything about it. I have never come across someone who neglected an animal and then insisted that they loved it and wanted to keep it. You should definitely talk to her about feeding, ask if she wants help, and also bring up maybe finding the rabbit a new home. Even if you're feeding it and giving it water it's still not getting the care an attention it deserves. I assume she's also not cleaning up after it. The apathy suggests she really wouldn't care if it went somewhere else.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Cranky (nice way of putting it) room mates are difficult to deal with.... Ask her if you can keep the bunny in a common area so you can play with her. Then, just feed her and stuff... Eventually once she starts depending on you 100 % , she won't care about the rabbit at all, and find a home for it. Once you find the perfect home, tell her you have a friend who really loves the bunny and wants to keep it. 

Difficult plan? Lol.... You know her best, just approach her carefully... Calling the humane society while you guys have to live together would be difficult  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Kaliloca said:


> My daughter has a roommate with pet rats.
> 
> They both live in College Housing.
> 
> ...


Haha this is a great idea however she will no way agree to this! She opposes to everything everyone else says!! So anoying! Ill be talking to her today hopefully!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah i hope hope hope she will say yes to giving the rabbit away! Then i just have to find a person who wants a rabbit! 
Ill let you guys know what she says 
Thanks


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sorry, not reporting animal abuse is just as bad as being the abuser. You should suck it up and report her. missing food or water once in a great while isnt abuse but if its the norm, report her. If she would do that to an animal she may even deserve what she gets.


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

She has agred to give it to a better home.
Now to find him a loving family!!  

If she hadnt of i would of reported her yes 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

georgiaae said:


> She has agred to give it to a better home.
> Now to find him a loving family!!
> 
> If she hadnt of i would of reported her yes
> ...


Yay!!!! I'm so glad. That's really good. It's good that the rabbit will get a loving home.


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah same!! I hope i can find someone though.. otherwise do i just take him to the animal welfare?!

Hes so cute i want to cuddle him! I told her to fill up his food and water and her response was "no! Its his fault for eating it all and pushing his bottle over!" 

Wow some people should really not have pets !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

*sigh* 
i have no words for you... that is completely ridiculous. I can't believe she doesnt even WANT YOU to help!
Good luck with the situation. I'd go insane in your position.


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

I know its really horrible. 
Just got home and went out to him .. no water AGAIN ... 
Filled up his bottle and also gave him a bowl of water... he drank like no tomorrow 
took out his food bag and opened the hutch door and he litteraly jumped on me stuck his head inside the bag (looked like he was wearing it as a hat!!) and chomped it down. 
He was SOOOO hungry it was heart breaking.

Ive put some lettuce and a carrot in the cage (I dont know anything about rabbits so i dont know what to feed them!!) and im gonna check on him in half an hour and put more there. 

Poor little guy


----------



## Shmilynme (Apr 19, 2013)

I used to own a rabbit who died at the ripe old age of 11, and I seem to recall that lettuce is not so great for them (gives them the runs). Just feed a good rabbit pellet, some carrots, apples, etc. and some nice timothy hay. Thank you so much for being kind to him...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha oh no i hope i didnt give him the runs!!! He is moving to another family monday arvo im so excited for him  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So glad he's got a new family! I'm glad you could help and get him out of that situation! I can't believe someone would even own a pet who cares so little. It's his fault for eating it? Of course it is! He's a living being! he needs food to survive. And once he's eaten it he needs more. You should hide all the food in your apartment and when your roommate is hungry and asks where the food is tell her it's her fault there's no food because she shouldn't have eaten it and and expected to get more.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

God.... I hate to judge but she sounds horrible.... So happy the bunny has a new home! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol rumy i just snorted at your idea of hiding her food!! 

This is him on his way to his new home! Yay  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

